# GoPro Hero 3



## Kornowski (Oct 17, 2012)

http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition

Some insane specs on this thing. 30 frames per second photo burst mode, 1080p @ 60fps, 720p @ 120fps, 2.7K @ 24fps and 4K @ 12fps, Cinestyle (life saver!), oh, and it comes with the new dive housing as standard. So sick.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 18, 2012)

****ing A, haven't even looked at the specs and I already want it


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks insane, man. If they made one with an EOS mount I'd totally sell my DSLR.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 18, 2012)

Kornowski said:


> http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition
> 
> Some insane specs on this thing. 30 frames per second photo burst mode, 1080p @ 60fps, 720p @ 120fps, 2.7K @ 24fps and 4K @ 12fps, Cinestyle (life saver!), oh, and it comes with the new dive housing as standard. So sick.



Why is it so cheap?>


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Why is it so cheap?>



It's not; it's £250 ($400 USD). I wouldn't call that cheap.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 18, 2012)

For a camera it is.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> For a camera it is.



and so is this.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/878310-REG/Sakar_92024_Gummy_Bear_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> For a camera it is.



For a camera with a fixed lens, no zoom, no manual focus or no exposure settings it isn't.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2012)

Meh.  I'm not saying it's not good, but it's an excessively bulky device, especially with the waterproof case.

I'm looking into Countour.

http://contour.com/products/contour-plus-2
http://contour.com/products/contour-roam-2


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah, might be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye but the HD Hero 3 has some pretty damn good advantages over any of the Contours. 

- 2.7k @24fps vs N/A
- 1080p @60fps vs 30fps
- 120fps @720p vs 480p
- 12MP vs 5MP
- 64GB max storage vs 32GB
- Wi-Fi ready vs no wi-fi


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> Nah, might be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye but the HD Hero 3 has some pretty damn good advantages over any of the Contours.
> 
> - 2.7k @24fps vs N/A
> - 1080p @60fps vs 30fps
> ...


It's a lot smaller though, much easier and less invasive to mount to a helmet, bike, etc.  People wearing GoPro's on the top of their helmets look like idiots, lol.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's a lot smaller though, much easier and less invasive to mount to a helmet, bike, etc.  People wearing GoPro's on the top of their helmets look like idiots, lol.



Let me see you chest mount your Contour.

I'd rather look a little stupid to have awesome footage, rather than look 'cool' to have lame footage.


----------



## Samuel1941 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice plus for the Contour is that with Bluetooth you can use your cell phone as a monitor to see what is recording in real time.......

i.e., camera on your helmet, monitor in your hand!!


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 19, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's a lot smaller though, much easier and less invasive to mount to a helmet, bike, etc.  People wearing GoPro's on the top of their helmets look like idiots, lol.



You make it sound like wearing a camera on your helmet is supposed to be stylish or something. It doesn't make you look stupid, lol. When you're filming footage of yourself performing an extreme sport (an example), the last thing in your mind should be worrying about looking like an idiot.


----------



## TFT (Oct 19, 2012)

^ +1 :good:

Wer'e not talking about a fashion parade walking on the catwalk, the focus is on the sport footage not on how cool you can look doing it


----------



## Geoff (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess it's just me, I'd rather have a more discrete camera attached to the side of my helmet or car than a giant camera in a huge case strapped to the top of my helmet, or sticking off the side of my car.  I like to record normal events in the case of capturing something cool, so if I'm just skiing for fun I don't want everyone asking me why I have a camera.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 24, 2012)

People don't though, everybody is so used to the look of a GoPro/Countour now they just accept that people are recording themselves. 

Contour just released a whole load of new colours, total deal breaker. I reckon GoPro are definitely going to go bust now...


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 24, 2012)

Christ for 400 bucks really, who cares get both.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 24, 2012)

Color Contour, perfect Geoff, make it match your BRZ


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> Color Contour, perfect Geoff, make it match your BRZ



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 24, 2012)

Then upload raw footage of your BRZ. I want one so bad... One day!


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 25, 2012)

bigspenda said:


> Christ for 400 bucks really, who cares get both.



Will do, chief.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 25, 2012)

**** it, only $400, get one in every color Danny. Buy one first, then record yourself buying the second one, so on and so forth. Upload the video and link bigspenda.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I reckon 400 is cheap, funny how you smart-arses begin by having a wet dream about its specs, and then when I think its cheap its a case of, oh well, actually its missing all these others specs.  Cant have it both ways .


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, it is a cheap camera given it's raw specs, size, flexibility etc compared to an ordinary handycam/camcorder. But it's still not something you can take out of your pocket any day, much less buy two like you said.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 26, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Well I reckon 400 is cheap, funny how you smart-arses begin by having a wet dream about its specs, and then when I think its cheap its a case of, oh well, actually its missing all these others specs.  Cant have it both ways .



Hardly. 

It's specs are amazing, there's no way you can get any other camera that shoots 2.7K, 1080p @ 60fps and 720p @ 120fps for anywhere near that price. 

$400 is cheap for a camera that shoots those specs, but it's not cheap for a camera with other limiting features, like lack of focus and interchangeable lens. 

Either way, I think you should buy us all one.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 27, 2012)

Kornowski said:


> Hardly.
> 
> It's specs are amazing, there's no way you can get any other camera that shoots 2.7K, 1080p @ 60fps and 720p @ 120fps for anywhere near that price.
> 
> ...



So you're saying its cheap, but not really.  Ok now i get it.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 28, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> So you're saying its cheap, but not really.  Ok now i get it.



lol, its cheap if you are in the market for something that offers those specs. But if your looking it from a regular camera aspect, its pricey.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 28, 2012)




----------

